# Pantau Cottage, Aberedw, Powys | Aug '17



## TopAbandoned (Aug 17, 2017)

*PANTAU, ABEREDW, POWYS
*
An early C19 house shown on the 1843 Tithe map. A rubble-stone 2-storey 2-window house with farm range to the R, under a single slate roof, hipped to the R. The house has a whitewashed front and end stone stacks. Openings are under stone segmental heads. A central half-glazed boarded door is flanked by 12-pane horned sashes in the lower storey and similar hornless sashes in the upper storey. Further R is a stable doorway and a full-height opening infilled with corrugated iron. Against the L gable end of the house is a lean-to bakehouse with corner stone stack and corrugated iron roof. It projects beyond the rear wall of the house under a half-hipped roof. Part of the front wall has fallen above the boarded door. The side wall has a 2-light casement window to the L, blocked doorway and shortened window (no longer with glazing) under a wooden lintel.


----------



## MeditativeChaos (Aug 17, 2017)

I am in love with that old tv!


----------



## TopAbandoned (Aug 17, 2017)

It's amazing isn't it


----------



## TopAbandoned (Aug 17, 2017)

My favorite thing in the place


----------



## HughieD (Aug 18, 2017)

So much of this stuff in Wales! Great set...


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 18, 2017)

Awesome pics and report. Although I will say is sticker tagging a new thing right now?


----------



## smiler (Aug 18, 2017)

Nice find, I thought the stickers were Photoshoped, Thanks


----------



## TopAbandoned (Aug 19, 2017)

People have been doing it for quite a while now mate. Thank you though


----------



## TopAbandoned (Aug 19, 2017)

There is mate, Wales is a great country to explore whether in North, Mid or South Wales


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Aug 23, 2017)

Some fab old kitchen stuff, love that TV


----------



## Judderman62 (Aug 23, 2017)

liking that rather a lot


----------



## merribrody (Aug 31, 2017)

That farmhouse is gorgeous, reminds me of home.


----------



## Snailsford (Sep 4, 2017)

Nice find! That little torch is pretty cool...


----------

